# Solved: help with a facebook app



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

I have some ideas for a facebook app. It's not what you would call a great or brilliant one, but it sure is different. I need someone who can help me in creating this app. Apart from the fundamentals of C, C++ and HTML , I do not know much about programming. So, is there someone who could help me here?


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Its great ideato build application, it will be helpful if you share in brief about the application....


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for replying shannon08. I am willing to share my idea but I'm not sure how to proceed. Should I describe my idea here in public or should I send you a private message? No offence  but how do I make sure I get the credit for my idea? 
PS sorry for my late reply. My connection was down for few days.


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

am I on the wrong site?


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't think you're wrong. But you may consider providing some generic details about your ideas. Also, google is a great tool to answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

> google is a great tool to answer a lot of your questions.


true!! but i'm not sure what to ask.. that's my problem.. what or who should I search for?


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

and about the idea.. it is based on smileys..


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

sanjays said:


> true!! but i'm not sure what to ask.. that's my problem.. what or who should I search for?


Have you gone through facebook's app tutorial?


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

reading it.. will post here if I have further doubts.. 
but actually what I wanted to know was, is there someone who could help me with the creation of this app, take care of all the technical stuff? Where would I find such people?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're asking for someone to get into business with you and perform a service in exchange for money or software rights. That's a pretty serious situation to be randomly soliciting people in public forums for. 

Yes, there are certainly people in the world who will go into business with you. I suggest you find those people through your own person and professional networks and not in a public tech support forum. Then have the appropriate contracts drawn up by a lawyer. 

Anything you post here can easily be taken by someone else and turned into private intellectual property and used for commercial purposes.


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

thank you very much double helix. I'm total beginner here. I didn't realize that I'd require lawyers to sort out this stuff. Is there a simpler interface for this? Do you think I should continue?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know what you mean by "simpler interface". Are you talking about your program or how to find a programmer? I already suggested you look within your own person and professional network. Talk to people you know and trust. Don't post what amount to public announcements and ads on the Internet looking for some random person to go into business with.

It's very concerning that you didn't realize this type of activity requires lawyers and contracts. You're talking about establishing a business relationship involving intellectual property, copyrights, and money. Are you young? Or do you live outside the US? If you're under 18, you can't legally enter into any contracts in the US. If you don't live in the US, I have no idea what type of laws are in place where you live.


----------



## sanjays (Jan 14, 2011)

ok I got it.. thank you very much for your advice.. And boxing day wishes..


----------

